

Javascript OO Without Constructors - airportyh
http://tobyho.com/2012/10/21/javascript-OO-without-constructors/

======
eterps
Interesting discussion on the javascript reddit about the pros/cons of this
approach:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/11vpgp/javascrip...](http://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/11vpgp/javascript_oo_without_constructors/)

